# A Question of Copyright?



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I found this on one of those early morning excursions surfing the web and thought that it was an interesting take on copyright about recipes and what is or is not allowed to be published. I would like to get those of you who are published authors or food writers to take a look at the blog and tell me what you find right or wrong with the advice given.

http://www.accidentalhedonist.com/in...=1&disp=single

Rgds Rook

Nicko if this is in the wrong place feel free to move it.


----------



## jacaranda (Sep 28, 2006)

Although of course there are differences between English and US copyright law, most of the basic principles are identical. As regards food writing, the British Guild of Food Writers has a very useful and relevant page on copyright and plagiarism. (I can't post the link, but just do a Google search for _*guild food writers copyright*_ and it'll be one of the first one or two results!)

The GFW suggests guidelines on copying and modifying recipes, and proposes consistent ways to credit originators. The Guild also makes the useful point that often editors don't understand the need for acknowledgements and do anything they can to omit them - which can undermine the efforts of writers to comply with copyright law.


----------

